# 15 cách giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng và tập thể dục



## Vietcorset (26/12/18)

Bạn có bao giờ nghe tới phương pháp _giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng_ chưa ? Đây chắc chắn là vấn đề nhiều chị em mong muốn tím tới vì không chịu nổi sự ăn uống kiêm khem cực kỳ khổ sở nếu muốn giảm cân. Thật sự, mỗi ngày có rất nhiều chị em đang phải vất vả ăn kiêng và nhịn ăn, luyện tập đến điên cuồng các bài tập Cardio hay các bài tập đốt cháy mỡ toàn thân vô cùng cực khổ, nhưng kết quả thì dường như quá xa vời chưa chắc thành công mà nguy cơ ngắn hạn trước mắt lại có thể ngìn thấy các vấn đề hại đến sức khỏe. Hôm nay _Việt Corset_ sẽ cùng bạn điểm qua 15 cách giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng khoa học nhất và cũng đót cháy được nhiều mỡ nhất

Bí quyết giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng và tập thể dục cực chuẩn theo khoa học

*1. Không được bỏ bữa sáng*
Bữa sáng luôn là bữa quan trọng nhất mỗi ngày và thói quen không ăn sáng là một trong những thói quen tồi tệ nhất mà nhiều người không để ý tới nó mà thậm chí nghĩ là nó tốt, đơn giản vì chắc chắn bữa trưa hay một bữa tối thính soạn sẽ ăn nhiều hơn để bù vào việc đó. Đó là chưa kể việc nhịn đói quá lâu làm cho cơ thể trao đổi chất chậm đi. Làm ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến quá trình đốt mỡ giảm cân và sức khỏe. Nếu bạn đã và đang nhịn ăn sáng thì hãy bỏ đi nhé, vì đây cũng là phương pháp giảm cân không cần phải ăn kiêng







giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng
​Nếu không có quá nhiều thời gian để ăn sáng, một bữa ăn nhanh gọn với 1 số các thực phẩm tốt cho sức khỏe như các nhóm thực phẩm nguyên hạt, trái cây, cháo yến mạch….những thức ăn trên hoàn toàn có thể ăn thoải mái, đúng nghĩa _giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng_ và hết sức khoa học. Trường hợp nếu bạn không thấy đói  thì là do bạn ăn quá muộn vào đêm hôm qua. Tốt nhất bạn nên ăn bữa tối và lúc 6-7h để có thể ăn sáng ngon miệng hơn

*2. Uống nhiều nước*
Đừng bao giờ để cho mình “khát nước” nhé. Cảm giác khi khát nước sẽ rất dễ bị nhầm với tình trạng và cảm giác đói bụng. Ăn nhiều loại trái cây giàu nước sẽ giúp bạn bổ sung nhiều lượng nước cần thiết, vitamin và khoáng chất, cùng với việc đó là khiến cho cơ thể no lâu. Nhưng các bạn cũng không nên uống quá nhiều, hãy uống nước chia đều ra. Nước sẽ làm bạn giảm cảm giác thèm ăn, lượng calo và ra khỏi cơ thể. Vì thế đây chẳng phải là cách giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng tốt mà lại đơn giản nhất sao ?

*3. Ăn salad hoặc rau rủ quả trước bữa ăn*
1 đĩa rau quả salad kèm dầu oliu trước mỗi bữa ăn chính giúp bạn giảm đi rất nhiều cảm giác thèm ăn và làm bạn có cảm giác no. Nhưng các bạn phải chú ý không nền dùng hèm rau salad với phô mai, nước sốt hay là kem vì các loại gia vị này là một chất béo. Nó không đảm bảo được là chúng ta sẽ giảm được cân. Nhưng nếu chúng ta làm được, thì nó đúng là một phương pháp giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng

*4. Nhai kẹo cao su bạc hà*
Bạn có bao giờ thấy ngứa miệng và them ăn chưa, các cụ có nhà ta có lẽ đã thay thế câu này băng câu ” no bụng đói con mắt” ? Tương tự giống như cách kiêng thuốc lá, nhai kẹo cau su sẽ làm cho cơ miệng của bạn hoạt động liên tục, làm giảm đi cảm giác thèm ăn và não cũng có thời gian để nghĩ tới việc ăn nữa

_





giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng bằng cách nhai kẹo cao su để không ăn linh tinh_
​*5. Luôn để các loại thực phẩm đông lạnh tốt cho sức khỏe trong tủ lạnh*
Cuộc sống ngày càng bận rộn mà bạn lại đang có nhu cầu giảm cân thì khả năng “bạ đâu ăn đó” là rất lớn. Vì vậy tốt nhất hãy dành cả ngày chủ nhật để chuẩn bị hết tất cả đồi ăn để tủ giảm cân mà không cần ăn kiêng. Hãy lựa chọn các thực phẩm có hàm lượng calo dao động từ 300-350 kèm thêm đĩa salad thì càng tốt

*6. Ngủ đủ giấc và ngủ nhiều*






giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng bằng cách ngủ đủ giấc để thúc đẩy quá trình trao đổi chất trong cơ thể
​Giấc ngủ luôn là một thứ có lợi cho sức khỏe dù bạn có là ai đi chăng nữa. Ngủ đủ giấc sẽ giúp ích được cho phương pháp _giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng và tập thể dục_. Ngủ ít khiến cơ thể cảm thấy khó chịu. Ngoài ra, ngủ đủ giấc sẽ làm tinh thần luôn tính táo, giúp đẩy nhanh quá trình trao đổi chất trong cơ thể để

*7. Không được uống nước đường*
Đối với những ai đang có nhu cầu giảm cân và giảm béo thì chắc chắn đề bị hấp dẫn bởi các loại nước có chưa nhiều đường như nước ngọt có ga, nước trà đường, các món trà sữa, cơn thèm khát này sẽ đến càng gắt đặc biệt là khi thời tiết nóng bức. Để xử lý vấn đề này các bạn có thể lựa chọn các loại đồ uống khác vừa có khả năng giải độc tốt mà lại vừa có khả năng giảm béo cực kỳ hiệu quả như các loại đồ uống trà thảo mộc, detox giảm cân. Nếu bạn muốn giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng thì bạn phải tránh xa các loại nước uống nhiều đường đó ra

*8. Ăn thật nhiều rau củ quả trong các bữa ăn*

_





giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng bằng cách ăn thêm nhiều rau củ quả_​
Rau củ quả và trái cây luôn là thực phẩm nằm trong nhóm chính các loại thực phẩm cung cấp nhiều chất dinh dưỡng nhất cho cơ thể, giúp bổ sung ít năng lượng nhưng lại cho cảm giác no lâu nhờ hàm lượng chất xơ cao. Tuyệt đối không ăn kèm với kem, phô mai hay bơ và những chất béo, còn thịt thì thoải mái đi

*9. Bổ sung các loại thực phẩm ngũ cốc nhiều hơn*
Các loại thực phẩm nguyên hạt như các loại ngũ cốc sẽ giúp bạn no lâu hơn so với các nhóm thực phẩm giàu tinh bột khác như là cơm hay bột mỳ. Đơn cử như cách giảm cân bằng yến mạch, nó sẽ giúp bạn giảm 3kg/tuần

_





giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng bằng cách thay thế chất tinh bột bằng ngũ cốc_​
*10. Chọn thức ăn làm bạn no lâu*
Hãy nhớ câu thần chú “Chất đạm chứa rất ít calo, nó khác với chất béo”. Bạn nên ăn các loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều protein như trứng, thịt gia cầm, thịt nạc, các loại bơ sữa ít chất béo giúp bạn tăng cường năng lượn mà có cảm giác no lâu, hạn chế ăn mấy món lặt vặt. Đó là cách giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng

*11. Đi Bộ*
Đi bộ đã được chứng minh là bài tập giảm cân hoàn hảo. Bạn có thể đốt cháy đến 255 calo/giờ nhờ đi bộ chậm và lên đến 391 calo/giờ nếu đi bộ nhanh. Vì vậy, hãy dành nhiều thời gian hơn cho sức khoẻ của bạn bằng cách hạn chế sử dụng các phương tiện giao thông.

_





giảm cân không cần ăn kiêng bằng cách đi bộ_​
*12. Kéo giãn cơ bắp*
Sự linh hoạt giuos bạn thực hiện hầu hết các hoạt động của thể chất. Ngoài ra, càng có một cơ thể linh hoạt bạn càng ít bị chấn thương khi tập thể dục hoặc vận động tốt hơn. Yoga hay là fitness là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho việc này, bạn có thể tập các động tác các bài thể dục khác nhau. Không chỉ mang lại lợi ích cho sức khỏe, yoga còn là phương pháp giúp đốt cháy mỡ để _giảm cân mà không cần ăn kiêng_

_



_
_tập yoga giúp giảm cân mà không cần ăn kiêng_
​*13. Tắm nước nóng*
Các nhà nghiên cứu của các trường đại học nổi tiếng trên thế giới đã phát hiện ra rằng việc tắm nước nóng sẽ đốt cháy lượng calo bằng với việc đi bộ trong 30 phút. Vậy thì các bạn chờ cái gì nữa, hãy chủ động tắm nước nóng ngay và tống khứ cái đống mỡ thừa kia đi chứ. Vừa an toàn, vừa không cần ăn kiêng để giảm cân

*14. Tập thói quen hít thở sâu*
Việc hít thở sâu sẽ giúp giảm nồng độ cortisol trong máu. Cortisol là một hormone steroid do tuyến thượng thận tiết ra, nồng độ cortisol tăng cao có thể ảnh hưởng đến khả năng ghi nhớ, huyết áp cao, bệnh tim, trầm cảm, vấn đề về tâm lý và cả tăng cân. Ngoài ra, tăng cường lượng oxi khi hít vào càng làm thúc đẩy quá trình trao đổi chất, thở ra nhanh sẽ giúp loại bỏ lượng khí carbon dioxide nhiều hơn, khiến tế bào sử dụng nhiều năng lượng hơn.

*15. Đeo gen nịt bụng latex*
Tại sao lại là đeo gen nịt bụng latex ? _Gen nịt bụng latex_ tạo ra nhiệt lượng đốt cháy lượng mỡ thừa. Nó giúp các bó cơ sát lại với nhau không để tình trạng bụng bị sổ ra. Ngoài ra nó còn có thể cố định cột sống để giữ bạn luôn luôn ở vị trí thẳng cột sống. Gen nịt bụng là phương pháp tuyệt vời để giảm cân mà không cần ăn kiêng

_





gen nịt bung latex Slim 101_​


----------

